# Glo-Fire 301 question



## chickenfeed (Dec 28, 2009)

I recently picked up this Jotul 602 knockoff from an elderly man who's used it as a table for a few years. Prior to that, it was used consistently in his brother's house.  It seems to be in good condition, but I can find almost no information at all on the Glo-Fire 301 or any Glo-Fire stoves.  Does anyone know where I can find a manual or installation instructions.  Can I just follow the Jotual manual?

Also, he had painted it a few years ago, but can't remember if he used woodstove paint or not.  Should I just repaint or do I need to remove the (possible) regular enamel before I repaint?

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you have the upper baffle for this stove and is it in good shape? That is essential for running. The baffle should not be warped or cracked and should fit snuggly into the ridge just under the rear-exit flue connection. 

I'm going by our 602's operation here - Put in the burn plates, then the baffle and connect a short piece of pipe (maybe 6 ft) and start it up outdoors. Do break in fires, just a couple 2" sticks at first, get the stove up to 400 °F, then let it cool down. Then restart with say 3, 2" sticks, take it up to 450 °F, then let it cool down. Repeat a couple more times taking it up about 50 °F  each time until you have a firebox full of wood and a nice burn with about 650 °F on the stove top. Watch the air supply you will need to close it off almost completely when the stove is hot and burning well. 

If this is a fresh paint job the stove will stink a bit as it gets over 450 °F. But this will go away with the subsequent burns. Don't let the stove get over 800 °F which is pretty easy in this type stove if you aren't watching the air control closely. It should cruise about 650-700 on the stove top after break in if everything is in good shape and the wood is dry. If the paint stays nice looking through the breakin fires, it is most likely fine. If the paint flakes off and burns, then the stove will need to be stripped with paint remover and wire brushed down to metal, then repainted with a good quality hi-temp paint like StoveBrite.


----------



## Shwammy (Jan 10, 2010)

i have the exact same stove, though those two plates you have in the pic seem to be missing.  i do have the upper baffle though.  so what are those plates for?


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2010)

They are the side, burn plates. Critical parts, they fit with the baffle to create the the fire chamber. See the little protrusions on the upper inside of the stove? They are supports for the burn plates.


----------

